# Best Cloud Storage for storing Pictures



## Vyom (Jan 24, 2016)

I think this will be the apt section for this thread.

So, I have 110 GB of pics now.. from all sources.. that are important.. I just don't want to rely on external hdd now. So was planning to keep a copy of pics on some cloud service.

As per this article on verge, Flickr seems to the best option considering following requirements:

1. Free
2. Enough space (1 TB)
3. Reliable (backed by Yahoo!)
4. Desktop app, etc.

So before I put pics on cloud storage I wanted some opinions..
1. Is cloud storage a good idea for pics?
2. Is Flick good?
3. Can I trust cloud storage for pics?


----------



## nac (Jan 25, 2016)

I never thought of having a back up online. So never searched for it. Going by the article, flickr is a good option and in fact only option if you're looking for free.

I guess you're not gonna sending that 110GB of pic to recycle bin after  uploading. You're just gonna have a back up on cloud, right?

1, 2 & 3 - Everything should have some drawbacks. See if you are okay with that. What worse could happen? 
- Overnight they make it a pay service and you can't access your photos unless you pay? - Pay and access or delete the account and use your HDD back up.
- Someone hacks and circulate the photographs online? - Don't upload photographs that are so personal.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes nac. I agree on your points.

Yes, cloud storage will only be as a secondary backup. E-hdd will be first. I wanted to free my PC hdd by uploading
 to cloud.

Flickr I believe has free ad supported and has a pro version. So less chance of it discarding free version.

But, what that means is in most probability Yahoo! sells our data. 

But yes, barred few sensitive pics, I have no choice but to trust them. Can't take risk of losing precious memories.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 25, 2016)

I have lots of backups of my pics of 100+ GB ...which takes lots of space 

my family pics and artistic ones are backup in my home PC hdd, in my laptop hdd and my external hdd.
I have copied a low version of all pics to copy.com 
Also all artistic ones are in original format in flickr 600+ pics in flickr


----------



## satinder (Jan 26, 2016)

Flickr is good as own by yahoo.
Yahoo do not degrade its business like others.
There is much more on Flickr than storage.


----------



## nac (Jan 26, 2016)

Vyom said:


> But, what that means is in most probability Yahoo! sells our data.


Can they do that? Sell our pictures and pocket the money? Or did we give rights (when clicked "I agree") to them to do so? That would be a bummer...


----------



## Hareesh Kumar (Feb 19, 2016)

Flicker is good.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 19, 2016)

Hareesh Kumar said:


> Flicker is good.



But in video there is a limitation to see only 3 min of video. I can download the original video though, so that's not bad just for archival purpose.

Right now sorting and filtering the pics to upload on flickr.


----------



## Stormbringer (Feb 19, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> I have copied a low version of all pics to copy.com


copy.com is shutting down.Better take a backup.


----------



## snap (Feb 19, 2016)

Mega.nz is pretty secure, but only gives 50GB storage to free accounts.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 19, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> copy.com is shutting down.Better take a backup.



OOh thats sad..it have lot of my other files too..


----------



## vivek.virgo (Mar 27, 2016)

google photos is free:

Google Photos - All your photos organized and easy to fin


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2016)

I use Flickr as well. Quite a few photos stored there(both public and private)


----------

